# Help me choose Recreational vehicle



## BrownJa91 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello everyone, I’m James, soon I will buy myself a recreational vehicle and on this forum I would like to receive advice and recommendations. How to choose recreational vehicle correctly, which should be paid attention when buying. What tips can you give me when choosing recreational vehicle? Share your experience with me, I would be grateful for it.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 15, 2021)

What fits my style of rving may not fit you.  Decide how you will camp, how often, how far, number of people, area and can give some suggestions.  Used or new?  Dealer or buying from induvidual?   Do your homework and inspect even a new one with fine tooth comb lol.  Used depends on how it was treated regardless of make.  Any new can be a lemon.  Check out how dealers take care of customers. Do they take your money then say by its yours?  Good luck


----------

